# Painting a urinal



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah.....you read it right. Any tips? Guy in a large house has a attached gym. Wants the urinal painted white, from a brown color now. Any tips on materials for painting it?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I paint one every time I go to the pub! Job doesn't last long though and the colour saturation is terrible.

Sorry, I have no advice whatsoever. Doesn't driftweed do bathtubs? I would think that could be a similar process.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I would think buying a new one would be cheaper...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

My first thought is to contact a bathtub refinishing company. They know exactly how to proceed with this sort of stuff. As an alternative, try XIM Tile Doc. I used it many years ago at a previous house of mine and it performed just fine. You'll need an HVLP though. 

http://www.amazon.com/X-I-M-Tough-Epoxy-Acrylic-Coating/dp/B001NOGIIU


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ddelaney said:


> Yeah.....you read it right. Any tips? Guy in a large house has a attached gym. Wants the urinal painted white, from a brown color now. Any tips on materials for painting it?


as we would say in Mass

"Wicked Pissah"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ddelaney said:


> Yeah.....you read it right. Any tips? Guy in a large house has a attached gym. Wants the urinal painted white, from a brown color now. Any tips on materials for painting it?


If it's brown perhaps he needs some instructions on how to use it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> as we would say in Mass
> 
> "Wicked Pissah"


Used a lot in the tuna fishing show based up there


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Yes , bathtub refinishers should easily be able to do it. If you insist on trying it out, use TILEDOC from S.W. sprayed through a turbine HVLP.

Charge em $400

bada bing bada boom baby


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I thinks thats my favourite job. I like telling my workers to get down and dirty.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Delta Painting said:


> I would think buying a new one would be cheaper...


Think this is the way to go. IMO nothing is going to last. Urine is very corrosive and will eat through anything material you use in there.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gracobucks said:


> Think this is the way to go. IMO nothing is going to last. Urine is very corrosive and will eat through anything material you use in there.


Toilets. They refinish the outside. Not the inside, which would kinda look weird. Yeh it came up for me and just get a new one. They aren't that expensive, $400 you can get a nice one,
It was a urinal? Which I never seen in a home. And never priced. I've seen bidwas or whatever they are. Never a urinal. 
Bidwas- it won't even spellcheck it, phonetically it's right, but it's not bidwa.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Oden said:


> Toilets. They refinish the outside. Not the inside, which would kinda look weird. Yeh it came up for me and just get a new one. They aren't that expensive, $400 you can get a nice one,
> It was a urinal? Which I never seen in a home. And never priced. I've seen *bidwas* or whatever they are. Never a urinal.
> *Bidwas*- it won't even spellcheck it, phonetically it's right, but it's not *bidwa*.


We are with you. Spell it any which way you want.

(Bidet. French etymology.)


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> Toilets. They refinish the outside. Not the inside, which would kinda look weird. Yeh it came up for me and just get a new one. They aren't that expensive, $400 you can get a nice one,
> It was a urinal? Which I never seen in a home. And never priced. I've seen bidwas or whatever they are. Never a urinal.
> Bidwas- it won't even spellcheck it, phonetically it's right, but it's not bidwa.


Lol. Where in the world are Mods?

Yo! RH or Gough, we need a clean-up over here the Urinal thread, post #11.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> We are with you. Spell it any which way you want.
> 
> (Bidet. French etymology.)


I LOVE it when that word is mispronounced.

bye - det

bid - et

foot washer

and yes, doggie drinking fountain


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Never priced a new urinal, so I'm not sure what they run. House is pretty large 8k sq. ft.), indoor pool, etc. Half the basement is a full fledge gym. The bathroom has a shower, urinal and hand dryer. Just like you are at a legitimate gym. Place flooded and he is redoing it all now. Wants a white urinal now instead of the brown color. Was just curious of the type of materials available. I don't think this guy cares what is costs either.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ddelaney said:


> Never priced a new urinal, so I'm not sure what they run. House is pretty large 8k sq. ft.), indoor pool, etc. Half the basement is a full fledge gym. The bathroom has a shower, urinal and hand dryer. Just like you are at a legitimate gym. Place flooded and he is redoing it all now. Wants a white urinal now instead of the brown color. Was just curious of the type of materials available. I don't think this guy cares what is costs either.


One would think that if price were not an issue, he would buy a new white one.

or ANY of the hundreds of unique ones we see on the internet































And everyon's favorite (although not white):


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Get a new one - sheesh.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Get a new one - sheesh.


When I saw this thread initially I couldn't believe it. I googled urinal price and within seconds found pricing from $150 to $400. Why even bother painting something that's bound to fail. Personally, I really wouldn't want to be the guy coming back to do 'touch ups'.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I have little doubt that practically any decent oil-based paint would hold up without a problem. Scuff sand, oil-primer, gloss oil topcoat twice. Done.
If you're scared about it holding up go with a chemical resistant 2-part epoxy.

But yeah, just getting a new urinal would probably be easier for the time spent.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

Criard said:


> I have little doubt that practically any decent oil-based paint would hold up without a problem. Scuff sand, oil-primer, gloss oil topcoat twice. Done.
> If you're scared about it holding up go with a chemical resistant 2-part epoxy.
> 
> But yeah, just getting a new urinal would probably be easier for the time spent.


You're nuts. No oil is going to hold up in there. 

I used a one-part epoxy for my bathtub (homax "tough as tile"), but it was not recommended for continuous submersion. So, I guess that leaves you with superglide, and I don't even know HOW expensive that stuff is. 

Yeah, unless it's an heirloom, replace it. Although, don't get caught plumbing without a permit and a license. That's what friends are for.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

At some point, a man has to draw the line at what he will or will not do to make a living........and now my post history will show that I posted in a thread about painting a urinal.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gwarel said:


> At some point, a man has to draw the line at what he will or will not do to make a living........and now my post history will show that I posted in a thread about painting a urinal.


Just don't do what I did today.

After posting in the Behr thread, this toilet thread feels crispy clean.


----------

